# 1054 question



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

I was wondering. Would a bolens 1054 garden tractor do a good job at a garden tractor pull. Enough power and things like that. Thanks :blacksuit


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I wouldn't see why not. I suppose a lot depends upon the other machines you would be competing against and the load being pulled.


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

the class i would be in is a class up to 12.5 hp. that wisconsin TRA-10D engine be enough power?(10hp):blacksuit


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Those old Bolens have been great workhorses and are able to pull impressive loads. I don't know about how they compare to others in the same class in a tractor pull. The 10 hp Wisconsin is a great engine and has plenty of power with good low end torque. If you have the tractor already I would go a head and give it a try at some local tractor pull. Not much to lose and lots of fun.

Andy


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ya, I have the tractor, ill think ill do it next year, thanks for the help!:blacksuit


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

i have a 1050 bolens and i pulled a van out of a corn feild had to push it about 20 feet had snow blade on front and no problems it push good and it all the way out up a little hill so yes good pulling tractor james


----------

